# Best place to ask...



## bgelber (Aug 26, 2009)

I think is here.

We recently bought a mini-farm, that has wild life on it.  We would like to put either goats or sheep out in the pasture. So here's the question, I was told that sheep would run off the deer with their scent.  Is this true or can sheep and deer live together in some type of harmony?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 26, 2009)

bgelber said:
			
		

> I think is here.
> 
> We recently bought a mini-farm, that has wild life on it.  We would like to put either goats or sheep out in the pasture. So here's the question, I was told that sheep would run off the deer with their scent.  Is this true or can sheep and deer live together in some type of harmony?


I dont know if sheep can do that, but here is my experience.  I have an apple, plum, cherry and pear orchard and a sizable veggie garden.  I have always had a problem with deer eating everything under the sun.  

I got my two sheep a few months back and installed a 4 foot (and 5 ft in some areas) fence...way too short to keep the deer out, but tall enough for my sheep.

Have NOT seen one deer since I got the sheep and my neighbors are complaining that the deer have eaten everything in their gardens...

Is it the presence of my sheep?  Not sure, I didn't even attribute the absence of the deer to the presence of my new sheep until I saw your post.  So I'm off to do some research!!


----------

